Ask HN: What can be fixed easier now that people need to stay at home? - WheelsAtLarge
======
nostrademons
The roads.

------
ClintGA
They could be doing a lot of road work esp on the interstates.

------
mister_hn
homes (cleaning, small repair) and gardens (if people have them)

